# Fat legs!!! Im a newbie!!!



## Terramona (20 Jun 2008)

Ive recently started cycling everyday for work - Mon-Fri, which is five miles each way, along a canal path, and some road cycling. When I started I was 9 and a half stone. I am now 10 stone!!!

I eat quite healithily, apart from the occasional chocolate bar. 

My theory is that as I have quite "chunky" legs anyways (as in the way theyre built) could it be that the muscle is building up, which weighs more than fat anyways, and the fat is yet to burn off??

Ive been cycling 2-3 times a week till this week. I started 5 times a week this week.

Oh, Im new by the way!!! HI!!! B)


----------



## walker (20 Jun 2008)

I'd Love to be 10 stone.

your gaining muscle yes, if you are noticing more fat on you then your are gaining weight.

Is it a theroy or are they big?


----------



## Terramona (20 Jun 2008)

Fat is dissapearing, slowly. My belly aint as podgy as it was. but the scales arent nice to me!!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jun 2008)

I dream of being 10 stone...I lost 4 stone on the bike last year having started the year as a total nob newbie. Initially however I too felt I was gaining weight. Keep going the weight will come off as soon as you start to ride longer distances. ..oh yeah...cut out the chocolate...I now get my sugar rush from honey in tea followed by a 25 mile ride around the block each day.


----------



## Terramona (20 Jun 2008)

Is it a general assumption then that the more i cycle the more weight ill gain? I dont want to end up a fattie!!!


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jun 2008)

Hahaha...I'm guessing you're a girl!

My legs, in my own mother's words, are 'sturdy'. I'd say fat but they're not fat, they're just sturdy. I've just got back from a 1200 mile trip round Europe with my best ever legs...not thin, but solid muscle. They're unfortunately going rapidly downhill.

Muscle does weigh more than fat so that might make a difference, but it might worth taking measurements of your waist, hips, thighs etc and checking progress. Could be more encouraging.


----------



## Terramona (20 Jun 2008)

yep, Im a girl :-) my once baggy-ish jeans now fit niceand snuggly!!!

Ive just bought a sewing kit, so ill be taking measurements tonght!!

another weird thing - my bum is getting big!!! although I hardly had a bum in the first place, so thats ok!!

same has happened to my OH!! he's finally got a bum to grab!!!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jun 2008)

honestly...don't worry about it...just keep riding and before you know it you'll have a great body...erm...I mean...not that you probably already don't...(digs himself even bigger hole)...unfortunatly there dont seem to be that many female cyclists out there, but those that are, are fit.
I worried a lot about weight issues...peeps on these boards can vouch for that...but even though I am still a big guy (6'4" and 17 stones) and a mere shadow of what i was a year ago, that is ALL down to cycling. Just ride, keep riding and dont stop riding...trust me, I'm an expert on female cyclists


----------



## Terramona (20 Jun 2008)

Expert on femaly cyclists?!!!!! OOHH err missus!!!!

Im going to keep cycling simply for the fact that I love it, its environmentally better, and I dont drive, and the trains are way too expensive!!!!

Id rather spend my money on a much needed holiday abroad!!!


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2008)

I would say that perhaps you are adding the muscles at this stage ... and gradually the fat will disappear ... I'm fairly stable weight wise but I have lost a stone over the last 18 months and I'm nearly at the magic 10 (that will be magic as last time I was that weight was before I had 3 children). The thing I have noticed recently is that I definately have less cellulite, and hubby is approving of the new figure. I guess I'm saying that rather than the weight look instead at the measurements, and give it a bit of time for the differences to take place. (But note as a girl ... of course I had noted my weight - so I'm not even listening to me).


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jun 2008)

Well I never take my own advice as this happens to me all the time...you'll put on weight initially because you'll be gaining muscle mass as it weighs more than fat. The muscles which bulk up as a result of cycling are also big muscles ie your bum and your quads. Basically do what everyone else says = don't go by the scales. Take measurements too.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2008)

It won't happen overnight, but if you try spinning instead of grinding (by that I mean pedalling at a higher cadence in a higher gear - legs going round quicker) you will soon-ish develop leaner muscles. That's why indoor spinning classes are popular with people not interested in cycling per se, but just want to tone up/improve their shape.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jun 2008)

Oh yes I'll add that one time I was doing the slimming world diet - stuck to it religiously, went on a long mtb ride, several gym sessions and put on 3lb. Got a bollocking at slimming world. I was mighty pissed off until I realised it was the slimming world fascism that was making me feel crap. Nothing wrong with the cycling...


----------



## ASC1951 (23 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> the slimming world fascism that was making me feel crap.


Yes, people feel crap so they join, then it doesn't work so they feel crap and leave, then next year they join again. It's a very profitable industry with a wonderful business model. And all the research shows it doesn't work anyway.

As you say, two fingers to them and get some exercise instead.


----------



## Kirstie (23 Jun 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Yes, people feel crap so they join, then it doesn't work so they feel crap and leave, then next year they join again. It's a very profitable industry with a wonderful business model. And all the research shows it doesn't work anyway.
> 
> As you say, two fingers to them and get some exercise instead.



[small hijack]
LOL yes it was actually cultish. Really quite bizarre. Sad thing was there were ginormous people there who had never cooked a meal in their lives and were just suffering on all fronts.
[/small hijack]


----------



## Terramona (23 Jun 2008)

I tried slimming world once. Hated it!!! I hat measuring everything out! I just want to eat it!!!

Eat healthy 90% of the time, and exercise loads is what I say :-)

Weight is going down now, but VVVV Slowly!!!

Holiday in less than three weeks, so have to get toned up!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

I was the only bloke desperate enough to go to weight watchers in my area . I hated it...nothing but a menopausal mums coffee morning and abuse session for £5 a go. Totally not for me.
I tried diets, and going to the gym etc...even got back into swimming and stuff...which is when I did lose some weight...then that all fell by the wayside and the Lbs piled back on....then I got on my bike...if I lose 2 more stone I will be back at the weight I was when i was 17 years old.


----------



## Terramona (24 Jun 2008)

well, Ive yet to see any results from the bike!! Im eating healthy, 5 fruits and veg a day, wholegrains, not too much fat, plenty of proten, 

and all thats happened is that my farts stink now!!!

Oh, and Im getting a "podge"!!!!


----------



## domtyler (24 Jun 2008)

Terramona said:


> well, Ive yet to see any results from the bike!! Im eating healthy, 5 fruits and veg a day, wholegrains, not too much fat, plenty of proten,
> 
> *and all thats happened is that my farts stink now*!!!
> 
> Oh, and Im getting a "podge"!!!!



TMI


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2008)

Terramona said:


> and all thats happened is that my farts stink now!!!



Didn't they before?


----------



## domtyler (24 Jun 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Didn't they before?



They probably had the delicate aroma of newly blossomed summer roses before she started cycling!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Jun 2008)

Terramona said:


> I tried slimming world once. Hated it!!! I hat measuring everything out! I just want to eat it!!!
> 
> Eat healthy 90% of the time, and exercise loads is what I say :-)
> 
> ...



i remember reading somewhere that some new research more or less found that dieting is not a particularly good way for women to lose weight, but that exercise was. 

chuck the scales away. if you're riding, enjoying it, and in the process looking and feeling fitter, who cares what the damn things say.

welcome aboard by the way


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2008)

Terramona said:


> Holiday in less than three weeks, so have to get toned up!!



Or, alternatively, just get a bigger bikini, or burkha!


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Jun 2008)

Hi Terramona

Love the avatar - I guess that is one of your own designs? 

Welcome to the forum. Cycling is a great way to lose weight, but as you're finding out, it's not straightforward. Don't obsess too much with the scales. Your body is changing shape and composition because of the new demands you're placing on it. Just go by measurements, how you feel, and how your clothes fit.


----------



## Terramona (26 Jun 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Or, alternatively, just get a bigger bikini, or burkha!



*Not an option Im afraid!!!* Im starting slimfast as soon as I get to sainsburys!!! 2 weeks should shed the 6lbs that tip me over the edge of feeling comfortable!!! 

*Twenty Inch* - Its an avatar I piced from the selection list on this forum!!! but If you want to see some of my designs go see my website :-) There should be more work on there soon 

*alecstilleyedye*- where did you find this research?! I want to see it!!!

*Dayvo* - no they didnt, they were just really loud!! now theyre silent but deadly!!!


----------



## Plax (30 Jun 2008)

LOL, this thread is quite amusing in places. 
I have never dieted or bothered with scales. I tell if I'm getting podgy by how my clothes feel. 
I have been cycling since October and it is only recently that I have noticed any particular "weight loss". My trousers and bra straps feel looser, for example. So I went on the scales and sure enough, I actually have lost some weight. 
Remember; Calories in = Calories out. Anything consistently over or below will result in an increase or decrease in weight.


----------



## Terramona (4 Jul 2008)

Plax - I love your avatar!! ;-)

Im still fat btw, and 1 week to go till the hols!!

Mad thought last night, ~I had my wisdom teeth taken our in March, and lost nearly 10 pounds becasue I couldnt eat!!! Of course, I put it all back on, so Im going to go back to eating what I ate when I couldnt eat! - mash potato, spagetti hoops and milkshake!!!

oh and lots of water!!

Stupid I know, but Im young, Im allowed to be stupid!!!

Oh, and yes, *Domtyler* my farts did smell of roses before!


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Jul 2008)

Keep the faith and you'll get there. As long as you keep active you can have treats, you just need to cut them out until you lose the weight. I was 17st in April. This morning I was 15st 3lb


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Jul 2008)

Throw the scales away: now! You should be looking at your body fat percentage, not your weight.
You cannot change fat into muscle, but you can lose body fat and increase lean mass at the same time, thus gaining weight and going down a dress size or sizes, if you exercise and eat (won't say 'diet') correctly.
You cannot spot reduce body fat, it comes off from all over, but you can train specific muscle groups.


----------

